# The Joel Heitkamp Show



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know who all listens to him, but if you do you will know that over the last couple years he has waged a political battle against Workers Compensation for their dirty tactics.

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=207637

Now it comes out that he had been illegally using a recorded message from Sandy Blunt and KFGO has been fined 12,000 bucks. The fine goes to the past owners, but what does this do to Heitkamps credibility? I have quite a bit of respect for Heitkamp, but it seems to me that he used the same dirty tactics that he has been crying about!!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

WOW.....that is crazy. I listen to him everyday. I had NO idea about that. Makes a guy wonder doesn't it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok, so somebody explain the big hoopla about what Heitkamp did. The way I understand it, Sandy Blunt called Heitkamp and left a long, scathing, threatening voicemail. Heitkamp asked the station's attorneys if he could play it on the air and they said that he could.

Heitkamp played it. He paused it from time to time to clarify a point or two, but then hit "play" again to resume the audio until it was played in its entirety. Therefore, he did not "alter" the tape.

Blunt make a recording on a voicemail. Do you really think that he didn't know that he was being recorded? That is what voicemail is for.

I think that Heitkamp got nailed on a technicality of the law. However, I see nothing wrong with playing a person's voicemail to show the public a person's true colors. Dirty tactics? I don't think so, at least I don't see any from Heitkamp. Blunt? Now that's another story.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I usually listen to him also, when I am near a radio. Many times I do not agree with him. I am glad he played it. There is no way Blunt didn't know he was being recorded. If you don't want everyone to hear it, don't say it.

Not too smart leaving a message like to someone in the media. :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Sure he knew he was being recorded, but without a warning, Blunt obviously knew that it couldn't be played for the public without his permission!! Why else would he have filed the complaint? Joel's lawyers should have known that also, if it truly was asked beforehand.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If some one calls me and leaves me a message on my answering machine that message, either on tape or in my voice mail box, becomes my property. Why would I have to ask their permission to play it for another person to hear? I think the radio station got screwed big time, or they just need better lawyers.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Last 2 sessions outdoor scorecards
Heitkamp, Joel C. * (D) District 26- (2003)C (2005)D
No friend of NoDak sportsman.

His part in the WSI was strictly partisan, period. He had his chance to keep it in the Governors control and blew it.

He is a democratic party hack and has a microphone to ex-pulse irrelevant rhetoric.

Justice served.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> party hack and has a microphone to ex-pulse irrelevant rhetoric.


Irrelevant like Rush and and the ultra right wing boys?????


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Heitkamp wouldn't be worthy to lick dog poo from Rush's shoes.

Don't forget this:
Last 2 sessions outdoor scorecards 
Heitkamp, Joel C. * (D) District 26- (2003)C (2005)D 
No friend of NoDak sportsman.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

A party hack is a party hack.From where I sit anyway.Limbaugh is defintely a Republican party hack.He only sees one side of an issue.

Now at least Bill O'Reily has some common sense.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken, for the last couple years both Rush and Hannity have been very critical of the Republicans, with good reason. Rush is and has for many years been highly critical of McCain, again with good reason.

Hannity re-registered and is no longer a republican.

The Republicans are disgusting, and the Democrats are worse. Oh and Ken I am speaking about congressmen not you.

However this country is so dumbed down I doubt anything much will happen to improve things.

Maybe you should listen with a open mind.

McCain is the lessor of two evils, but not much less.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> McCain is the lessor of two evils, but not much less.


Good morning Bob. I kind of look at McCain as a treatable cancer and Obama as the doctor saying "sorry there is nothing we can do for you".

Your right about Rush and Sean. If people think they are republican party hacks they really are not listening. They are listening to liberal hacks and simply repeating what they hear. I would ask these people please listen for yourself, your trusting the word of your partisan friends more than you should.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the insight......basically I don't listen to any of them,including Heitcamp and Ed Shultz.I do watch O'Reilly quite often.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Thanks for the insight......basically I don't listen to any of them,including Heitcamp and Ed Shultz.I do watch O'Reilly quite often.


See Ken I knew you where a decent guy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah......I just basically listen to KFAN or XM radio.

I like O'Reilly as long as he doesn't get on a tirade about something.Some of his books are also quite enlightening.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken,
find tom sullivan his show starts at 3 pm on fox talk radio on the east coast, hes very interesting and not the same old ranting stuff Sean and Rush are always discussing.

More of a financial look at things often but other topics also, I find his style and his show very interesting and refreshing. I've learned a lot of things from him I would of not been aware of otherwise.

You can stream him off of Fox news radio

http://www.foxnews.com/radio/index.html

he is also on XM channel 168 according to the web site


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Ken,
> find tom sullivan his show starts at 3 pm on fox talk radio on the east coast, hes very interesting and not the same old ranting stuff Sean and Rush are always discussing.
> 
> More of a financial look at things often but other topics also, I find his style and his show very interesting and refreshing. I've learned a lot of things from him I would of not been aware of otherwise.
> ...


Thanks for the tip Bob.

I listened to him today and liked him a lot.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I also saw Dick Morris the other day on CSPAN.He has some interesting ideas.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Ken,
> find tom sullivan his show starts at 3 pm on fox talk radio on the east coast, hes very interesting and not the same old ranting stuff Sean and Rush are always discussing.
> 
> More of a financial look at things often but other topics also, I find his style and his show very interesting and refreshing. I've learned a lot of things from him I would of not been aware of otherwise.
> ...


2:00 PM.......that's in the middle of nap time.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> 2:00 PM.......that's in the middle of nap time.


You too! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

laite319 said:


> If some one calls me and leaves me a message on my answering machine that message, either on tape or in my voice mail box, becomes my property. Why would I have to ask their permission to play it for another person to hear? I think the radio station got screwed big time, or they just need better lawyers.


I would hope that the majority of the people that recieved a PRIVATE message would have the class to debate the issue also in private??
I've seen people get outted on Nodak Outdoors PM system and thought that it was classless!!
Just my opinion I guess!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I would hope that the majority of the people that recieved a PRIVATE message would have the class to debate the issue also in private??


I an guessing the issue was debated in a public forum already, and this person, just wanted to get the last word in by calling and leaving a message on an answering system. That is CLASSY!!!!


----------

